# Looking for hosts in MT, WY, and SD for a project of grand proportions!



## Markw (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey guys!

A few months ago, I applied for a grant through University of Maryland. I found out about a month ago that I got it! Here is the result:

On June 10, 2014, we set out from Maryland to Glacier National Park in Montana before turning south and passing through Yellowstone National Park, then hitting Grand Tetons National Park. From here, we start the last leg of the adventure visiting the Badlands on our way back home. 

At the end of it all, we will have racked up more than 5,000 miles on the odometer, checked off four must-see destinations from our leap lists, spent 20 days in a car and 20 nights on..well..something, I'm sure. The journey will be long, tedious, and surely grueling at times, but most of all, it will be amazing, awe-inspiring, and soul-enriching. 

We will walk away with a car full of (barely-)food wrappers, a journal full of scribbles, a mind full of renewed wonder, and the most comprehensive infrared photo series of the United States natural attractions that the world has ever seen. 

We are still looking for hosts in these areas:

View attachment 75529

If you know anyone living in these areas that wouldn't mind putting up two rambling photographers for a night (not looking for fancy - just a closet or pantry floor will do), please message me or reply below!  It's worth some prints or whatever else you'd like to barter. 

Best,
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh, I almost forgot!

This thread will document the event: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...roject-infrascape-journey-into-invisible.html

And also, this will be an infrared landscape adventure!

Like these:








Mark


----------

